# Top 10 Favorite Boxing Manga?



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 10, 2008)

I know that Hajime no ippo is best boxing manga ever..so I wonder if others..

01.) Hajime no Ippo
02.) Rokudenashi Blues
03.) Monaco no Sorae
04.) Cestvs
05.) Katsu!
06.) Ashita no Joe
07.) Monaco no Sorae 2 Alas
08.) Dragon Fist
09.) Ring ni Kakero 2
10.) Slow Step


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't even know there are more than 10 boxing manga AT ALL.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2008)

Aside from HNI and RB never heard of any of them.  What's next I'm gonna find out there are other American Football mangas aside from ES21?


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow. I thought Ippo was the only one 

What a big bad world.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2008)

Besides Ippo I was only aware of Ashita no Joe.  I guess I should read more boxing manga


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Aside from HNI and RB never heard of any of them.  What's next I'm gonna find out there are other American Football mangas aside from ES21?



lol I guess ES21 was the only one


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know there are more than 10 boxing manga AT ALL.



^ lol agreed...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Besides Ippo I was only aware of Ashita no Joe.  I guess I should read more boxing manga



I've heard very good things about Rokudenashi Blues


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 18, 2008)

you can find some of them at Read Online


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

Translate them all for me.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

then would you sell your body or sis to me?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2008)

No, but I'd refrain from repeatedly kicking you in the groin.


----------



## MKS (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find english scans of Monaco no Sorae?? @.@


----------



## TalikX (May 24, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Besides Ippo I was only aware of Ashita no Joe.  I guess I should read more boxing manga



Same here.


----------



## Hikawa (May 24, 2010)

Would Beelzebub be considered a boxing manga?  Cause they do a lot of ass whopping in that one.


----------



## gohan10 (May 24, 2010)

Lol, I wonder if anyone read any new boxing mangas in the 2 years that passed


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2010)

Other than Hajime no Ippo, I've only heard of Ring ni Kakero.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo

and that boxing manga by Adachi Mitsuru ... forgot the title


----------



## Nightwish (May 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know there are more than 10 boxing manga AT ALL.



Yup, there are, way more than 10 too.

 You probably just haven't heard about any of them, because most of them either suck or have no scans.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo
Ashita no Joe


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 9, 2010)

What about Open Sesame


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

^


I've read HnI and Katsu


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 10, 2010)

Katsu x10               .


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 10, 2010)

Smoke said:


> ^
> 
> 
> I've read HnI and Katsu



what's so funny?


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

One man takes this alone:



DAT AOKI . I never read any outisde of HnI.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahh...the ancient art of tea bagging.
What chapter is that from?


----------



## Undeadman43 (Mar 8, 2012)

What about RRR (Rock' N Roll Ricky) that manga is pretty badass


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 8, 2012)

Undeadman43 said:


> What about RRR (Rock' N Roll Ricky) that manga is pretty badass



It's indubitably awesome, but sadly it got axed way too early, so it ends prematurely


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

Undeadman43 said:


> What about RRR (Rock' N Roll Ricky) that manga is pretty badass



Heh, that was scanned well after the last post in this thread.  Anyways, it is a fantasic boxing manga.  It certainly is better than Katsu!, just don't know how to compare it to the likes of Rokudenashi Blues since I haven't read it yet.  Also, I do find RRR to be better than current HnI.


----------



## zapman (Mar 9, 2012)

enjoyed Katsu alot


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 9, 2012)

I only read Hajime no Ippo... and that's it.


----------



## Cibo (Mar 9, 2012)

Buyuden (Main cast is a little too young for my taste, but the story is great so far)
Green boy (Corean web comic)


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2012)

Current for me.

01.) RRR!
02.) Hajime no Ippo
03.) Ashita no Joe
04.) Rokudenashi Blues
05.) Buyuden

Only 5 because I still don't watch much of the others.

But after a year it gonna change because RRR! it's already finished and HNI it's starting to suck so much that could get more low and Buyuden can rise.


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2012)

Ashita No Joe
Hajime No Ippo
RRR
Katsu


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

There is this many boxing manga out there?!


----------

